# Engine always shakes?!!!?!!



## asmcgarity (May 19, 2008)

my 1996 nissan 240sx (auto, 142k miles) has been having very bad shaking problems for the last 2 months. the engine shakes when i start the car, while in park, sitting at a red light, or going in reverse. Even when I start accelerating it feels like the engine is getting no power and the car continues to do this until i get around 50 mph. also you can hear a knocking sound in the engine , while it idles, or driving.all ive done so far is change the fuel filter since thats what most of my friends said to do. So any answers will be appreciated.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

could be a fouled out spark plug. check them all and make sure you're getting spark.


----------



## asmcgarity (May 19, 2008)

k thanks ill try that in a bit. if this doesnt work do you have anymore ideas?


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

that used to happen to me. i went to the mechanic and cleaned out the fuel filters and valves and worked perfectly.


----------



## asmcgarity (May 19, 2008)

thanks Nismo i changed all my spark plugs and spark plug wires and it runs perfectly. 

*THREAD CLOSED*


----------

